# Has anyone been at cj brown



## rogue (Feb 27, 2009)

I was woundering if anybody has been out on cj ? I havent been able to get over that way to see if the lake and ramp was ice free . Thanks


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I was there today the lake is totally frozen over, I had planned on taking my boat out but the ramp ice looked to be 6 inches thick, maybe by the weekend if we get some rain.............Doc


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I was down at the marina today just looking around and the ice there looked to be around 4" thick


----------



## rogue (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys . I was down at deer creek last week and the lake was all open , but the water was real low . If a person had a jon boat down there I bet they could do real good on saugeyes . The day I was there it was 50 degrees but I don't know about now after the temps. we've had . I'm going to check Madison lake tomorrow to see what it's like , It's small but it has some nice crappies . Thanks again


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

hey rogue when was the last time u were by madison lake? was it ice covered or open?


----------



## rogue (Feb 27, 2009)

I was down there a couple of days before that 50 degree day last week , the lake was covered with solid honey comb ice . With the temp and wind last week i figure it opened up , and i hope this cold spell didn't do much in the way of making ice . I've seen where some ole boys have picked up some saugers in the creek but that's about it . I'm going to drive down there tomorrow and take a look if it's open I'll take the boat back down there and try for some crappie and sauger , I'll let you know tomorrow .


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

Sauger in Madison lake HHHmmmm I didnt know that


----------



## rogue (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion I meant to say saugeye . I stopped down there this morning , it looks like the lake opened up about 70 percent before this last cold spell , but it looks like there's a skim coat of ice over it now . The rest of the lake and boat ramp has what looks like about 3in of ice on it . Looks like if we get the weather (rain & warm temps) it might be open this weekend . I'll let you know . I talked to pappy at the bait shop and he confirmed what I've been hearing the last couple years that the crappie has made a good come back there . There's been some quality fish come out of there . One night two years ago my son and I set some limb lines out there and caught some real nice cats . Anyways I'll let you know .


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

went over to CJ today for a few hours... the main lake is thawing... there looks to be just portions of skim ice on the main lake, but the marina still looks like it has a couple or inches... 

Spillway was fishable... I stopped for about and hour and a half and caught 3 perch... biggest one was around 5", also watched an older gentle man pull a 14" walleye out... the bite is starting to pick up, as long as the weather will cooperate now


----------



## rogue (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the update flathead , i'll be out there soon . I might check madison tomorrow to see if it's open . With this wind and if we get some rain i would think that it will be about tue. or so before the water will be clean enought to fish . I better go the wife just got done fixen dinner i'm having the two saugeye's i caught at deercreek the other night . I'll post info on madison tomorrow .


----------



## Green Boat (Nov 24, 2006)

No ice on the lake. Seen a few boats out Friday


----------



## rogue (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the feed back Green Boat . I just thought I was ready to go out on the lake , but my boat motor had different plans (it said not yet) . I'll get the carbs cleaned and be there soon .


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I was out friday morning to the CJ spillway... lake was clear of ice but water was choppy from the wind... I fished for about 4 hours and ended up with a dozen or so perch in the 7-10" range with a bonus crappie that was 12"... watched a guy pull out a walleye that was 18" but then it just died off...

I worked this morning at the bait shop and the guys that were coming in said they had no luck today on the lake... they mentioned there were 3' whitecaps on the lake also


----------



## Mr. Smallie (Mar 25, 2005)

I was there this afternoon just to look around. Really windy with some big waves. Saw a few guys panfishing at the marina. One guy had about a dozen smallish bluegills. I was too worried about my 5 year old getting blown into the water to fish. If anyone was out there today, I'm sure they got pretty shaken up. I did see a couple trailers in the lot. I'm not sure what the normal water level is but the lake seemed pretty low to me.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Lake is probably 10' below normal pool right now... maybe even more


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

What are they catching the walleye on in the Spillway?? Was out there last week and caught a few perch. one nice one, but lots of dinks. Would like to get on some of those walleyes though!


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

The lake is still just a couple of inches above winter pool. That's 3 feet below summer pool. They won't start bringing it up for about a week or so.

http://www.lrl.usace.army.mil/wc/reservoir-plots/cbr.html


MC


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

CrewCabMax said:


> What are they catching the walleye on in the Spillway?? Was out there last week and caught a few perch. one nice one, but lots of dinks. Would like to get on some of those walleyes though!


the guys I have talked to it the bait shop where I work said they were catching them on jigs and minnows or jig and nightcrawler or a vib-E


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

Which bait house do you work at?


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

CrewCabMax said:


> Which bait house do you work at?


The one on croft rd. right by the CJ spillway... It's called Boathouse Baits... it's a pretty decent job, plus I get the scoop for CJ just about daily


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats cool! You must have just started, or i just have bad timing, b/c i'm in there all the time. The only person i see in there is a lady, and the older fella. I love to stop in and just BS with the older guy, but i dont recall seeing you in there. I'll have to stop by and shoot the breeze for a while when your there.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I just started there this past weekend... I tried getting a job there when I was in high school before it changed hands but it never happened... but now since Sam owns and runs the place I got a part-time job.... i dont have a set schedule... but he is generally working me fri-sun from 7am-2pm, but that could change...

yea stop in one of these days and we'll catch up


----------

